

Prediction vs Explanation: A Puzzle - bumbledraven
http://daviddfriedman.blogspot.com/2008/09/prediction-vs-explanation-puzzle.html

======
rrf
It’s not a matter of which you believe – that’s not good science. Both
theories need to be tested and peer reviewed until the evidence of one
outweighs the other. The overarching principle is that no theory is infallible
– they can always be overthrown by new evidence.

~~~
Eliezer
If you can't describe the principles for updating on a small amount of
evidence, you can't describe the principles for updating on a large amount of
evidence.

